# need to find moneylender fast: Limerick Area



## penguie (21 Jul 2007)

need to find moneyleners fast. its a emergency. can anyone tell me where i can find one. In limerick if possible. thanks


----------



## D8Lady (21 Jul 2007)

*Re: Moneylenders*

Do  you have any other options besides money lenders? Family? 

Could you ask you local credit union? 
If it is an emergency and you explain your situation, they may be able to help, even if you may not fulfil the usual lending criteria.

D8L


----------



## therave (21 Jul 2007)

stay away from the moneylender go to the credit union first thing on monday or a friend relative in the interim


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jul 2007)

Maybe contact MABS first thing Monday?


----------



## so-crates (24 Jul 2007)

while I strongly agree with the others that approaching MABS is the best way, there is a list of moneylenders on the [broken link removed] website (under regulated firms), I think that might be what you are looking for ... still in two minds about posting this as it seems very, very wrong.


----------



## Headachecity (26 Jul 2007)

My heart went out to you when I read this thread, god love you if you are in any sort of trouble with money. Don't go near any moneylenders, we all know you will pay a terrible high interest rate and it's never wise to miss a payment. Can you not go to your local Credit Union via Mabs as they are very helpful and will do their best to help you out.
I hope you find a way out of this that won't make your life even more difficult, you sound pretty desperate. You have got the correct advise from all the above so follow it, go to Mabs.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jul 2007)

Did you go to _MABS_?


----------



## fjgh15 (28 Jul 2007)

Don't go to moneylenders - they might seem like a solution at the moment, but the interest they charge often ends up landing you in more, and deeper trouble in the medium to long term. Go to MABS, go to your Credit Union, do an complete analysis of your spending now, or get someone to do it for you - it's not that difficult to do. Don't try to sort this all out yourself by going for a seemingly "quick fix" solution. Borrowing at high interest rates to cover debts at lower interest rates or none, only leads to worse trouble. You didn't get into this situation overnight, and you won't get out of it overnight, but you can get out of it.
Please don't go to a moneylender.


----------

